# Equine Lemon Law in US



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

What is a Lemon Law? 

ETA: Ah. I couldn't find a horse one in MN, there is one in Florida though.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless you have a written, signed contract, buying horses in the U.S. is caveat emptor.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Unless you have a written, signed contract, buying horses in the U.S. is caveat emptor.


That's what I thought, but just wanted to make sure


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's also called Horse Trading.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

In the UK and europe (where the laws are fairly consistant generaly because they are EU directives) you only have any form of protection if you are buying from a dealer and only then if you have a written contract of sale that for example says the horse is vice free and it becomes plainly obvious in a very short period of time that the horse weaves horrificly.

If you buy privately then it is a case of Buyer beware.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

faye said:


> In the UK and europe (where the laws are fairly consistant generaly because they are EU directives) you only have any form of protection if you are buying from a dealer and only then if you have a written contract of sale that for example says the horse is vice free and it becomes plainly obvious in a very short period of time that the horse weaves horrificly.
> 
> If you buy privately then it is a case of Buyer beware.


That's what I figured. I did buy the horse in question from a breeder, but unfortunately in the US that doesn't seem to matter. The trainer of my new horse who is from Netherlands heard my story and was appalled that we couldn't do anything about it here. Sucks for me I guess :/ Well, we learned a lot and were a lot more careful in buying the next horse. We've decided to only buy from breeders or trainers who have a reputation to uphold, no longer private sellers or breeders getting out of the business (as was the case with my horse in question).


----------

